# Good Read For New "Headers"



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rick Henningers Fish&Field Report available now has an excellent article by Phil Hillman(ODNR Father of our current steelhead stocking program) on "noodling". Read this and you will be on your way to steelheading success!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

HaHa !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whaler said:


> HaHa !


Which part was humorous??


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Success


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whaler said:


> Success


As I recall, when I took you steelheading the first time(modern day), you had a banner day! Didn't you catch three or four from the last run before the bend just north Daniels Dam that day? I'd call that "success"!! Then we took Phil's course and you've been "successful" ever since!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I caught most of those first Steelies on Little Cleos on a six foot ugly stick.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

How bout a link....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whaler said:


> I caught most of those first Steelies on Little Cleos on a six foot ugly stick.


Aww, those were original stockings of the pseudo-steelhead from London "rainbow trout" hatchery. I'm referring to the Manistee strain(I did say "modern day"). You're memory is prob better than mine but I thought you got them on red head jigs w/ maggots?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Not that day , but I did get a bunch on red headed jigs and maggots after that.


----------

